# VSX-94 thx PCM not support for a PS3



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey guys

I just got a PS3 and have it connected directly to my pioneer receiver VSX-94 using a hdmi cable only. The problem is that i get a message on the receiver saying PCM not support. However, if i connect the hdmi to my tv and wait for the xmb page to come up and then reconnect to my receiver it works fine until the next day when i want to use the PS3 again. My hdmi inputs on the receiver are fine; i think it must be a PS3 or receiver setting that I need to change.

Any suggestion would be appreciated.

[email protected]
[email protected]

Thanks again


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry ... I don't have any experience with PS3 :yes:

I just want to say Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:

P.S.: You're right, check all set up again; sometimes is just a set up issue.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack! I have no experience with the PS3 either, but you could try starting the PS3 and wait the amount of time it takes for the xmb page to come up and then turn on the receiver.


----------

